# UpKeep Preservation



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

There is a new company in town here in NJ that is promising to have tons of work. Their web site asks you to sign all sorts of contracts prior to even speaking with them about pricing so I did the paperwork, went back and forth with them for the past 2 weeks waiting for pricing and I have finally received it. I have never seen pricing this bad yet. These numbers make BLM look like a home run.

Task 
Securing INFIELD VENDOR PRICES 
Initial Secure Assessment 14 - FHA ONLY - N/A FOR ALL OTHERS 
Deadbolt 10 
Knob lock 10 FHA - 20 ALL OTHERS 
FHA each additional door lockset 10 
Sliding Glass door hand lock assembly 8 
Padlock (includes safety hasp) 18.5 
Rekey 5 
Lock Box (flat) 12 
Slider Lock Secondary Securing 
Mechanism 9.5 
Install Window Lock/Latches 2-FHA - 4 - ALL OTHERS 
Door replacement - Exterior Steel 400-FHA - BID ALL OTHERS 
Garage Door Replacement 400 - FHA 1-BAY/580-DBL BAY - BID OTHERS 
Boarding and Reglazing 
Reglaze .80- FHA - .95/UI ALL OTHER LOAN TYPES 
Boarding Windows - 1/2" ply .55/UI FOR ALL LOAN TYPES 
Boarding Doors - 5/8" ply .55/UI FOR ALL LOAN TYPES 
Boarding Other Openings - 3/4" ply .55/UI FOR ALL LOAN TYPES 
Boarding Double Garage Door .55/UI FOR ALL LOAN TYPES 
Boarding Security Door (main entry door) 60.00 3FT X 7FT DOOR- 1/4" PLYWD + LOCK AND HASP & 
HINGES 
Boarding Single Garage Door 110 
Clear Boarding with Secureview (only if 
specifically authorized) CALL OFFICE FOR PRICING AND MEASUREMENTS 
Pools & Hot Tubs 
Pool Draining 
In-Ground: Drain to 3-4 ft. $100 
Above-Ground: Drain, Dismantle, Remove $120 


Pool Securing - In Ground Cover BID OR BY WORK ORDER ALLOWABLE 
Pool Securing - Above Ground Cover BID OR BY WORK ORDER ALLOWABLE 
Fill Dirt BID 
Hot Tub/Spa/Ponds Securing and draining 
including cover 25 
Maintenance Ongoing, Pool BID 
Winterizations / Dewint 
Pressure Test 10-FHA ONLY - BID ALL OTHER LOANS 
Winterization / Dewint Dry System 40/15 
Winterization / Dewint Additional Dry 20/10 
Winterization / Dewint Radiant System 85/45 
Winterization / Dewint Additional Radiant 30/20 
Winterization / Dewint Steam System 75/35 
Winterization / Dewint Additional Steam 30/20 
Winterization / Dewint Pools, Spas, and Hot 
Tubs 65/40 
Reduced Pressure Zone Valve (RPZ) 75.00-FHA ONLY - BID ALL OTHERS 
Debris 
Debris - Exterior 20/CY 
Debris - Exterior Health Hazard 20/CY 
Debris - Interior 20/CY 
Debris - Interior Health Hazard 20/CY 
Debris - Consolidate 8/CY 
Remove Vehicle & Boat 75 
Carpet Removal including tack strips BID 
Lawn Maintenance 
Grass Vendor Pricing AGREED RATES P&P ONLY 
Grass Recut up to 100 sq. ft. 15 
Grass Recut 101-5,000 sq. ft. 20 
Grass Recut 5,001-10,000 sq. ft. 25 
Grass Recut 10,001-15,000 sq. ft. 30 
Grass Recut 15,001-20,000 sq. ft. 35 
Grass Recut 20,001-25,000 sq. ft. 40 


Grass Recut 25,001-35,000 sq. ft. 45 
Grass Recut 35,001-1 acre sq. ft. 50 
Initial Grass Cut up to 100 sq. ft. 15 
Initial Grass Cut 101-5,000 sq. ft. 30 
Initial Grass Cut 5,001-10,000 sq. ft. 35 
Initial Grass Cut 10,001-15,000 sq. ft. 35 
Initial Grass Cut 15,001-20,000 sq. ft. 40 
Initial Grass Cut 20,001-25,000 sq. ft. 45 
Initial Grass Cut 25,001-35,000 sq. ft. 50 
Initial Grass Cut 35,001 - 1 acre sq. ft. 60 
Initial Grass Cut Desert 25 
Grass Recut Desert 20 
Trim Shrubs (flat) 15 
Trim Trees 
$12.50.00 to trim each tree. Trees from the ground up to 8' must be cut for the 
allowable. You can still utilize the allowable for trees over 8’, bid if you cannot cut from 
the ground. 
Trim Tall Trees BID ONLY 
Trim Vines FHA=BID - - 12.50 
Blackberry Bush (discount applies) BID 
Snow Removal (per work order) 20 
Repair Chain Link Fencing BID 
Repair Wood Fencing BID 
Replace Chain Link Fencing BID 
Replace Wood Fencing BID 
Miscellaneous 
Address Posting 5 PER PROPERTY POSTING OF ADDRESS 
Broom Swept Cleaning 20-FHA - BID ALL OTHERS 
Cap Electric Wire .40 PER SET OF EXPOSED WIRES 
Cap Gas Line 2.75 - OR BID PER GAS LINE 
Cap Sewer Line 8 
Cap Water Line 5 
Cap Chimney 70 ALL LOAN TYPES 
Clean Refrigerator/Freezer 30 
Clean Toilet 25 


Demolition of dilapidated/unsafe 
outbuildings and sheds outbuildings and sheds bid 
Dryer Vent Cover 5 
Dead Animal/Vermin - Removal 25 FOR ENTIRE PROPERTY 
Deck Holes - Repair $5/SQFT.-FHA & BID ALL OTHER LOAN TYPES. 
Dehumidifier 125 PER UNIT 
Desiccant 10 PER 5LB BUCKET DAMPRID- FHA ONLY 
Dry-out: Includes air mover, dehumidifier, 
and wait time. 20.00/HR 
Drywall (Gypsum board) Install, includes 
screwing, taping, mudding, and finishing 
(not paint) 
1.15/SQFT COMPLETE 
Exterior Steps Risers - Install/Replace $7 per riser- FHA ONLY - BID ALL OTHERS 
Exterior Steps Treads - Install/Replace $7 per riser- FHA ONLY - BID ALL OTHERS 
Exterminate (OTC) 15.00 PER OCCURRENCE 
Extermination licensed BID ONLY 
Fence Repair (wood) BID 
Fence Repair Chain Link, Plastic, Iron 
Fence BID 
Fence Replacement (wood) BID 
Fence Replacement Chain Link, Plastic, 
Iron Fence BID 
Garage Door Repair BID 
Graffiti BID 
Gutter Cleaning .50/LIN FT - BID IF OUTSIDE OF RANGE 
Gutter Repair (nail or screw in hanging 
gutters, screw in with sheet metal screws, 
etc.) 
BID 
Gutter Installation (new components must 
use aluminum or like metal) BID 
Handrail - Install BID 
Mold - Treat and kill with bleach or Borax 
then clean off mold from surface .25/SQFT - FHA HAS FLAT RATE-BID ITEM 
Mold - Stain Blocker application with 
fungicide (e.g. Zinsser for porous 
surfaces) 
.25/SQFT - FHA HAS FLAT RATE-BID ITEM 
Police/Fire Reports 10.00-FHA & FMC - FNM = 20 


Pump Water from Basement or Crawl 
Space Space 
FHA-BID ITEM TO PUMP OR SEE ALLOWABLE ON WORK 
ORDERS 
Roof Repair General Work and Patching 
$1.00 per sq. ft. up to $460.00 
Boot (roof) replacement and installation 40 each 
Fascia (Roof) replacement and installation 3.60 / lin ft 
Flashing (Roof) replacement and 
installation 3.60 / lin ft 
Shingle Replacement and Installation 1.55/sqft. 
Soffit (Roof) replacement and installation 4.25 / Lin Ft 
Full Square (roof) 100 SQFT, full removal, 
and installation of decking, felt, shingles 
and all necessary ancillary components 
235.00 per Full Roofing Square 
Full Square (roof) 100 SQFT, KEEP existing 
decking. Full removal and installation of 
felt, shingles and all necessary ancillary 
components 
145.00 / Full Roofing Square - No Decking 
Tar or caulk (roof) to stop leaks .15 / Foot 
Smoke Detector (Hard Wired) Install FHA - Bid - - - 12.50 All Other Loan Types 
Smoke Detector (standard) Install 10 
CO Detector Install 14.50-FHA - - 22.00-ALL OTHER LOAN TYPES 
Sump Pump installation 95 
Sump Pump repair 20 
Tarp Roof $120 for up to 1,000 sq. ft. - BID - BID - BID 
$320 for >1001 sq. ft. 
Utility Transfer 25 
Water Well Closing and Disconnection BID 

WFHL - specific pricing, this generally does not apply to any other client. 

Tarping and securing Exterior Items over 
15 CYD (not roof), tarp must be securely 
staked to the ground. 
.25/ SQ.FT. 
Consolidating Exterior Items 8/ CY TO MOVE ITEMS AND CONSOLIDATE 
Remove Standing Water from Pool covers, 
clean all debris. 25 


WFHL Ohio Residential Property Disclosure 
Form 25 WFHL Ohio Residential Property Disclosure 
Form 25


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> There is a new company in town here in NJ that is promising to have tons of work. Their web site asks you to sign all sorts of contracts prior to even speaking with them about pricing so I did the paperwork, went back and forth with them for the past 2 weeks waiting for pricing and I have finally received it. I have never seen pricing this bad yet. These numbers make BLM look like a home run.
> 
> Task
> Securing INFIELD VENDOR PRICES
> ...


How much money and time did you waste finding out what you already knew?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

And sadly to say theres more companies opening up like this everyday, and more contractors looking to get into the business that will fall for the trap.


----------



## PPCADDY (Nov 23, 2015)

david said:


> And sadly to say theres more companies opening up like this everyday, and more contractors looking to get into the business that will fall for the trap.


Well I'm happy to say I'm heading back to work full time (finally found a great paying job that I could not turn down). I'll ride this until the wheels fall off. Hoping to get through the summer and I'm out!! If I do not make it until then, no sweat, I'm over it!! No money in it and I'm so tired of shorted checks with no explanation for the shortages. I do a great job and when your not getting paid because they are not getting paid and they can't tell you why. It's time to get a real job and they can find someone else who doesn't mind working for free. Too many fly by night companies contacting me and their prices are laughable. I had high hopes that this business was a good honest living. I was so wrong and I've learned so much and with all the changes going on I'm no longer interested in doing business with order mills and I'm just not in a place to go direct or even care to deal with this BS anymore. I hope this industry takes a turn for the better because I have not heard much good about it on here. I listen and pay attention. So, when I get these BS price lists and smoke blown up my arse. I think about this site and am not shocked or even angered because I'm relieved to have been warned and knowledge is power. So thank you everyone who has called bulls**t and are exposing this for what it is. I'm better off hitting the casino once a month. My chances of coming out ahead are better than continuing in the P & P business.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PPCADDY said:


> I do a great job and when your not getting paid because they are not getting paid and they can't tell you why. It's time to get a real job and they can find someone else who doesn't mind working for free.


Best quote of your post. Companies like that don't need skilled subs, they just need your camera.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

With these prices I would not even ask forum. The only question is why people are still in this industry with real estate market improved. Dontcha see that companies like this and actually all of them are like a pack of hungry dogs trying to get last bone out there. 
Foreclosure went to null and there is no work there left, so now they trying to get last drop of this diminishing revenue that is left


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

I quit reading the prices after the $12 lock box, that is comical. A decent lock box costs nearly that, and trust me these middle men get paid...that is the most popular excuse in this business "You get paid when we get paid..." that just means you work for free with these clowns...


----------

